# Community > Resource Library >  From Hoon To Hunter

## BRADS

Forum book 
Who wants



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Yep I will stick my hand up.

----------


## jakewire

I'd like a read after you Cam please.

----------


## sakokid

He lives in my town. I see him around abit.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I'd like a read after you Cam please.


Righto

----------


## Maca49

I've got a video of him shooting his first deer, I believe, fallow with smal head.

----------


## sakokid

Don't think so Maca. According to his book on page twelve the shot it with a cut down 303 with a guy called  Ben William. No camera mentioned there. :Grin:

----------

